# Alternate.de - Aktivierungsschlüssel nicht einlösbar beim kauf einer SSD (Aktion)



## FrecheKatze (13. November 2017)

*Alternate.de - Aktivierungsschlüssel nicht einlösbar beim kauf einer SSD (Aktion)*

Guten Tag..., 

Ich habe hier, unter der Aktion Samsung - Action erleben eine SSD von Samsung bestellt und der AktivierungsschlÃ¼ssel von ASSASSIN'S CREED: ORIGINS, der auf der Rechnung (PDF) stand, wurde unter Error bereits eingelÃ¶st.

Seit 11.11.2017 habe ich 2 Mails rausgeschickt.

Der Technische Support von Alternate hat sich aber bisher noch nicht gemeldet.

Deswegen frage ich hier, wie lange der Support braucht um zu antworten?

Werde heute noch abwarten ob von Alternate noch was kommt, ansonsten bleibt mir nur noch der Support von Samsung und Ubisoft..., und wenn das nicht hilft, geht die SSD halt wieder zurÃ¼ck.


----------



## shorty1990 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Alternate.de - AktivierungsschlÃ¼ssel nicht einlÃ¶sbar beim kauf einer SSD (Aktion)*

Hallo FrecheKatze,

hast du mal die Support Hotline von Alternate probiert?
Ich hatte vor Jahren mal einen ähnlichen Fall beim Kauf meiner alten GTX 680.
Ein Anruf und 5 Minuten später hatte ich den Key via Mail erhalten.


----------



## drstoecker (13. November 2017)

*AW: Alternate.de - AktivierungsschlÃ¼ssel nicht einlÃ¶sbar beim kauf einer SSD (Aktion)*

Rate dir auch die Hotline anzurufen, mit einem Anruf ist meist allles direkt geklärt.


----------



## FrecheKatze (13. November 2017)

*AW: Alternate.de - AktivierungsschlÃ¼ssel nicht einlÃ¶sbar beim kauf einer SSD (Aktion)*

Hallo shorty1990, nein habe ich noch nicht.

Wenn ich 15 Uhr zu Hause bin, werde ich bei der Hotline mal anrufen.
Ich hoffe das die mir helfen können.


----------



## LastManStanding (13. November 2017)

*AW: Alternate.de - Aktivierungsschlüssel nicht einlösbar beim kauf einer SSD (Aktion)*

Jo Ich habe mit der Alternate hotline auch gute erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## claster17 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Alternate.de - AktivierungsschlÃ¼ssel nicht einlÃ¶sbar beim kauf einer SSD (Aktion)*

Ich hab mit der Hotline zwar nur eine, dafür aber eine äußerst unschöne Erfahrung gemacht. Wollte eigentlich einen Austausch einer stark fiependen Grafikkarte, welche ich am ersten Tag wieder zurückgeschickt habe, anfragen, hab mich aber nach 1h Wartezeit dann doch entschieden, dass mein Geld bei einem anderen Händler besser aufgehoben ist. Immerhin war die Person sehr freundlich.


----------



## FrecheKatze (13. November 2017)

*AW: Alternate.de - Aktivierungsschlüssel nicht einlösbar beim kauf einer SSD (Aktion)*

So, habe eben gerade angerufen und ich Zitiere... ,,Am besten schickst du eine kurze Mail mit Auftrags- und Kundennummer an gamecode@alternate.de, damit die Kollegen dir den Code nachsenden können."

Bleibt nun abzuwarten wie lange das jetzt dauert 
Ansonsten begnüge ich mich Morgen mit den LiveChat von Samsung.


----------



## FrecheKatze (14. November 2017)

*AW: Alternate.de - Aktivierungsschlüssel nicht einlösbar beim kauf einer SSD (Aktion)*

Hat sich erledigt.

Hab vorhin bei UbiSoft angerufen, die mir eine Mail geschickt haben.
Den Inhalt selber habe ich an @gamecode geschickt.

Der Code wurde 2 Mal erstellt auf 2 Rechnungen und leider bin ich der Verlierer.

Werde nun abwarten ob von Seiten Alternate was kommt, ansonsten geht die SSD wieder zurück.

Edit:
Bin zufrieden,
Alternate hat mir nun Freundlicher Weise einen unverbrauchten Code zugesandt.


----------

